# Beading from ********** Wax Durus



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Whilst the weather has been fairly good today I thought I would see what this new wax had to offer.

I have a few decent waxes (In the £100 range, which this is) but compared to this they seem rather average (No names mentioned as the manufacturers are part of this site). This wax is really good, from packaging all the way through to removing it from the vehicle.

Applying this product is a joy, it goes on so smoothly and spreads just like butter on warm toast and removing it was even easier (Probably the easiest wax I have removed).

I really wanted to see how good the beading was so I left it for 30 mins after removing and the image below shows how well it beads (with such a short cure time). The sheeting is amazing too, possibly quicker than Zymol Glasur but I would have to put the two side by side to confirm it.

All in all ********** wax have done an amazing job with this wax and I look forward to making my next purchase with them soon.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pic!.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely. :argie:

I'm looking forward to receiving my Durus Glaze pot v.soon. 

What prep steps did you take before application?


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Tips said:


> Lovely. :argie:
> 
> I'm looking forward to receiving my Durus Glaze pot v.soon.
> 
> What prep steps did you take before application?


I stripped off any old wax, I clayed it, Pre wax cleanser applied and then a coat of Durus.

Your gonna love it Tips, congrats on your Comp win too!!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> I'm looking forward to receiving my Durus Glaze pot v.soon.


+1, should be using mine at the weekend.

The beading looks good :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice but I get the same beading from my £7 Simoniz wax and an application of Finale. 
£100 for wax really?

Still, be interesting to see durability etc.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Beading didn't look that great imo


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Very nice but I get the same beading from my £7 Simoniz wax and an application of Finale.





msb said:


> Beading didn't look that great imo


This only had 30 mins to cure, Ill see what it looks like in the morning, however trying to get a beading shot was extremely difficult because as soon as the beads got to big it simply sheeted off.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

So maybe You could take some video of beading and sheeting, I guess it will show better water behaviour  Nonetheless, picture is very nice.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

evotuning said:


> So maybe You could take some video of beading and sheeting, I guess it will show better water behaviour  Nonetheless, picture is very nice.


I was trying to get a decent video today, but trying to pour water and video at the same time was a nightmare . I will try and get out tomorrow and get one done.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Very nice but I get the same beading from my £7 Simoniz wax and an application of Finale.
> £100 for wax really?


There's always one


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

msb said:


> Beading didn't look that great imo


^^^^This^^^^


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You just can't capture the emotive responses from the overall packaging, the contents, the application, the smell and the tactile feel of a wax and encapsulate it in a single beading shot.

I take more credence from the user experience and their prose. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb if you ask me! I really like the simple but elegant look of the packaging, and to hear that it's very nice to use and easy to remove is music to my ears. Personally, it's all about the user experience, i couldn't give a fiddlers about durability as i'll want to apply another layer every 6 weeks or so anyway!

What does it smell like? Not important but i do love a nice smelling wax!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> I couldn't give a fiddlers about durability as i'll want to apply another layer every 6 weeks or so anyway!


You have a way with words JB, I couldn't have put it in a more succint way. 



JBirchy said:


> What does it smell like? Not important but i do love a nice smelling wax!


According to the DW legend that is Stangalang, he says it kinda has a fruity smell to it :thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> What does it smell like? Not important but i do love a nice smelling wax!


It Smells fruity. Really nice and you can smell it whilst its curing on the car :argie:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> There's always one


exept its probably true, infact i get equally if not better beading from colli's 476


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tips said:


> You have a way with words JB, I couldn't have put it in a more succint way.


:lol:



ginge7289 said:


> It Smells like Marzipan. Really nice and you can smell it whilst its curing on the car :argie:


Cool stuff! That's what i love about Bouncer's Vanilla Ice, makes the garage smell like vanilla for a day or so! :argie:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

msb said:


> exept its probably true, infact i get equally if not better beading from colli's 476


A picture of this would seal it  excuse the pun


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

put plenty up over time bud, don't get me wrong not knocking the product or what you've done with it but on your picture it doesn't look that special
Just another potential scene product that no doubt everyone will go mad for for a short while


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

msb said:


> exept its probably true, infact i get equally if not better beading from colli's 476


I was referring to the point about "£100 for a wax really?".


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

each to their own, i have my share of dearer products, but in all honesty just recently i find myself going back to the cheaper ones,with great results as well, one big eye opener was one i used just today, vics hybrid


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

msb said:


> exept its probably true, infact i get equally if not better beading from colli's 476


This is true but it looks like [email protected] and reminds me of filling up my diesel at Tesco which is zero enjoyment when using it. Its simply the coldest sterile look ive ever seen on a wax even if it is cheap.
People get so hooked up on single posts and pictures, the more water you pour on a bead it either flattens and joins or starts to run so i never get hung up on a picture especially when its during its gassing out stage.
As stated its the users experience and their opinion that counts as they are the one using it. I generally feel haters havent used the product or have an issue on the price for various reasons.
My experience so far of the range is actually amazing. Even down to the pad thats used to apply the wax is so cleverly embossed without any damaged edges on the company logo , clever.
I have just purchased another wax from them blind without even testing it from the recommendation of over 7 people that arnt even members on here because they feel it can be a bit of a playground or battleground depending on which day they view. Three are from another forum i frequent and the other 4 i kindly asked for my email address to be passed on for an honest frank opinion of which they gave me, i offered to buy one guys for 90% of the cost and he refused so that told me he was happy with the wax he purchased and i wanted.
This is the nearest wax ive used to the zymol range and so far im impressed.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

msb said:


> put plenty up over time bud, don't get me wrong not knocking the product or what you've done with it but on your picture it doesn't look that special
> Just another potential scene product that no doubt everyone will go mad for for a short while


I tend to agree, beed is pretty flat too :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> This is true but it looks like [email protected] and reminds me of filling up my diesel at Tesco which is zero enjoyment when using it. Its simply the coldest sterile look ive ever seen on a wax even if it is cheap.
> People get so hooked up on single posts and pictures, the more water you pour on a bead it either flattens and joins or starts to run so i never get hung up on a picture especially when its during its gassing out stage.
> As stated its the users experience and their opinion that counts as they are the one using it. I generally feel haters havent used the product or have an issue on the price for various reasons.
> My experience so far of the range is actually amazing. Even down to the pad thats used to apply the wax is so cleverly embossed without any damaged edges on the company logo , clever.
> ...


I did say i wasn't knocking the product, i just wasn't particularly wowed by the pictures, sorry to all if any offence caused, but it was/is just my opinion:thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> This is true but it looks like [email protected] and reminds me of filling up my diesel at Tesco which is zero enjoyment when using it. Its simply the coldest sterile look ive ever seen on a wax even if it is cheap.
> People get so hooked up on single posts and pictures, the more water you pour on a bead it either flattens and joins or starts to run so i never get hung up on a picture especially when its during its gassing out stage.
> As stated its the users experience and their opinion that counts as they are the one using it. I generally feel haters havent used the product or have an issue on the price for various reasons.
> My experience so far of the range is actually amazing. Even down to the pad thats used to apply the wax is so cleverly embossed without any damaged edges on the company logo , clever.
> ...


You fill up at tesco's?! :doublesho

I dont think anyone is being a hater here Mark if you post something on a forum its there for every man and his dog to comment on good or bad.

Its good to have the mix of opinions instead of folk constantly blowing smoke up some firms arses as is seen often on forums, certainly helps me make my mind up when i see a host of comments good and bad i appreciate peoples honest opinion it helps me avoid buying stuff that is actually rubbish.

For me its about the smell beed & Finish not durabilty nor packaging for others durabilty for others sheeting for others reflection for others the feel good factor etc etc and i can confirm that botique wax's do just that make you feel good and ads that great special feel to what you are doing.

i sometimes feel each time a new product is brought out and it gets a hard time the goal posts are changed so it is alright to be like that and then the previous best next thing gets a doing because its not doing the same thing.

Its all swings and round about and you have supported and loved a host of wax's & products in your time that i have known you on here and on other forums so i very much appreciate your comments and look forward to pictures! :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

msb said:


> I did say i wasn't knocking the product, i just wasn't particularly wowed by the pictures, sorry to all if any offence caused, but it was/is just my opinion:thumb:


No this wasnt aimed at you at all , it was a generisation of pictures going up and a whole debate starting when really its one picture that may have been taken at various stages when it may bead acceptionally well or poorly from flooding the panel with water from high up etc , i appreciate the thread is about the beading but ive seen worse from better products and better from worse products depending on how the picture has been taken and when. I actually think its a nice picture and certainly not poor beading because they are in close proximity and not even joined together much, i like that.

See this is one of the most highly rated waxes ever mentioned on DW and i think its pretty rubbish to be honest , beads are as low and certainly not hydrospheres in the true sense, i even let it dry and dry and left with a few.










yet this is an awful wax but with a well prepared application of water ive managed to get the most amazing beads,










so all is never as it seems sometimes...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

moosh said:


> You fill up at tesco's?! :doublesho
> 
> I dont think anyone is being a hater here Mark if you post something on a forum its there for every man and his dog to comment on good or bad.
> 
> ...


Yep Gordy i understand where your coming from :thumb:
I think for me having such a large collection i can compare so many waxes and ive tried quite a few new products lately which havent particularly impressed me but ******* and my small Durus sample did so i like to be honest and say so. I like an allround package, that includes the packaging because that to me is part of the experience and important for me but the wax and what it does visually for me is everything.
And yes Tesco for me :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

@OP...

how did you use it... did you wax the whole car then remove, or one section at a time...

picture looks good to me, thanks for sharing...

:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

I did it panel by panel mate, But it was so easy to remove I think I could have easily gone round the car and had no dramas removing it.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Yep Gordy i understand where your coming from :thumb:
> I think for me having such a large collection i can compare so many waxes and ive tried quite a few new products lately which havent particularly impressed me but ******* and my small Durus sample did so i like to be honest and say so. I like an allround package, that includes the packaging because that to me is part of the experience and important for me but the wax and what it does visually for me is everything.
> And yes Tesco for me :lol:


Tut Tut i can only hope its good diesel down your neck of the woods, VAG's dont like the cheap stuff :lol:

Im interested to know what you would put the two you have mention up against or compare to in similarities?

Im currently expanding the botique cupboard at the moment so watching these threads with interest.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ginge7289 said:


> I did it panel by panel mate, But it was so easy to remove I think I could have easily gone round the car and had no dramas removing it.


that's the way I'm going to use mine too after having a chat with Jason....

:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to agree , i need to work on the curing time because its slightly open ended like CrystalRock in that i did panel and panel then half a side and feel even though it had cured i could have done the whole car. This was with ******* so my Durus sample wasnt done on a live car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

That's the best way Ginge:thumb:

The optimum time to remove the THIN layer of applied wax is the moment just prior to it drying out. This method will also increase durabilty of the wax layer. If it is removed to early you will end up removing more wax than you've applied in the first place. Of course the removal time will differ depending on air temp and if there is a breeze in the air if your waxing your car outside.



ginge7289 said:


> I did it panel by panel mate, But it was so easy to remove I think I could have easily gone round the car and had no dramas removing it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

@********** wax Evening, I was just curious to know the longevity of this wax?cheers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Dj.xray.

On average you will expect to see 4 months durabilty out of Durus glaze. Of course this will adjust itself depending on how often the vehicle is wash etc. We have seen have seen cars with two layers go through the UK autumn/winter months and garage queens washed once a week last over 6months.

We still recommend waxing your car every 10-12 weeks on a daily drive to give the optimum protection at all times.

Hope this answers your questions.:thumb:



Dj.xray said:


> @********** wax Evening, I was just curious to know the longevity of this wax?cheers.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi thanks,for responding guys,yep that answers my questions more than enough,i meant to ask about number of coats and washing etc very informative.I keep one of my cars in the garage mostly anyway.Thanks again.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

msb said:


> exept its probably true, infact i get equally if not better beading from colli's 476


I like 476, especially at this time of year, but whilst it's durable and beads well it tends not to look good for very long.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Think people totally missed my point with the 476 comment:wall:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't worry we got your point:thumb:

When we get a moment we will post up a video of the sheeting and beading of Durus for you.:thumb:



msb said:


> Think people totally missed my point with the 476 comment:wall:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a quick clip of the Durus Glaze sheeting on a Aston Martin Rapide. We will put together a more in-depth one soon containing all the waxes:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow - that Durus Glaze sheeting behaviour is better than some of the sealants I've played with. :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to playing with this stuff as well,biggest thing stopping me at the moment is time and crap weather


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

I got exactly the same effect on mine, I just could not capture it with one hand. Great wax, Im going to keep an eye on the durability and see how it gets on.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Mines arrived today, great presentation and smells lovely:argie:








Cant wait to use it:thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

You changed your tune, hope you think its as good as the rest of us..


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ginge7289 said:


> You changed your tune, hope you think its as good as the rest of us..


I don't know what you mean I never actually knocked the product, but proof of the pudding is in the eating, i will reserve judgement now till i've used it, but if the wax is as good as the packaging it will be very good


----------

